# Moving kontakt libraries - re-run batch resave?



## mac

I'm assuming not, but can anyone confirm whether or not you have to batch resave again if you change the location of a kontakt library?

*Update: *The short answer is no, you don't. The longer answer is a few replies down.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer

I did do it, half a afternoon and I was done)


----------



## Amadeus

I think you do. I know for sure that it was mentioned from several users here on the forum that you have to batch re-save when you move your libraries (in order for the decrease in loading times to take full effect).


----------



## mac

Argh dammit


----------



## babylonwaves

once the path changes, you have to batch resave. but if you for instance clone a drive and keep the drives name and everything contained, you shouldn't need to batch resave.


----------



## mac

Thanks(?) guys. I'll give someone 50 pence cash, if you want to come round and sit batch re-saving for an afternoon?


----------



## mac

*Update:* I've received word from a man who knows, and it ends up you *don't* have to re-run batch resave if you're moving your libraries around. Here's the info;

"The only time a batch resave is needed is when you move the library from Mac to Windows and vice versa. Consequently, every time the library gets an update, which overwrites the NKI files.

If you just move a library to another hard drive on the same system, you do not need to batch resave at all - the paths are all relative, not absolute, so there's no need to relink it. HOWEVER, in case of non-Kontakt Player libraries, you WILL have to find missing samples in all the DAW projects you have that use that or those particular non-KP library/libraries."

Great news, and I hope it saves other users some time.


----------



## brynolf

Huh. Good to know. The library creators seldom tell us wether they use mac or pc, but since I am a windows guy, I should only have to keep an eye out for those pesky little storage files that mac throws into every folder (forgot the file's name right now). No such files, no need for batch resaving, then?


----------



## mac

If you haven't switched from one platform to another and have already run batch resave at some point, I'd say not.


----------



## Soundhound

Jumping in here for another batch resave question. I've had to reinstall everything from scratch (fun! not.) after having a new internal ssd installed. So new Kontakt of course along with everything else. I have to batch resave everything don't I? I thought I'd read somewhere that after 5.6.6 or so batch resaving wasn't necessary anymore? Or I totally made that up...?


----------

